# Best Cheating Software (AI, Chord Generators...etc.)



## Arabinowitz (May 26, 2022)

Let's get this out of the way, if you are against using tools that generate MIDI chords, melodies, arps...etc. this post is not for you. I've spent my last 12 years building VFX software that helps you cheat by cutting to the end result without having to learn complex visual effects concepts. Sure, most of the people who use those tools will never be top-tier VFX artists working on marvel movies, but the tools get the job done and they get you paid. So with that said... 

What are your favorite tools for generating music from nothing. Things I have looked at so far:

- Scaler 2 (meh)
- Orb Producer (meh to OK)
- Captain Plugins (looks OK, but have not used it - thinking about getting it)
- InstaComposer (Trial is feature limited, and the UI is not great, so I passed on it)

How do those 4 compare?
Any other suggestions. I know there have been a lot of new updates/releases since this question was last raised here. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GregSilver (May 26, 2022)

Audiomodern Chordjam and Riffer. Awesome tools.

Scaler is also pretty good, but watch deep dive videos to get the most out of it.

Captain Plugins - good stuff but still no swing :(

Orb Producer - meh too


----------



## Arabinowitz (May 26, 2022)

GregSilver said:


> Audiomodern Chordjam and Riffer. Awesome tools.
> 
> Scaler is also pretty good, but watch deep dive videos to get the most out of it.
> 
> ...


Thx! Do they work together? One of the things I like about Captain plugins and Orb Producer is that the plugins communicate with each other and update as you change things.


----------



## GregSilver (May 26, 2022)

No, as far as I know Orb and Captain are the only ones.


----------



## Satorious (May 26, 2022)

Did you really put 'meh' for Scaler 2? I personally think this is an excellent tool - versatile and goes pretty deep if you put in some time in at the start. Had some lovely results when looking for something a little different.


----------



## Markrs (May 26, 2022)

Rapid Composer is pretty powerful and they have a trial/demo version, plus regularly on 40% sale.






Home of RapidComposer, Melodya, MIDI Mutator and Syne


MusicDevelopments RapidComposer: Music composition software since 2010 | Melodya: melody generator and motive editor | Syne: modular additive synthesizer




www.musicdevelopments.com





There is also Jamstix. Now this is for drumming only, but it can give you drum performance in the styles of famous drummers (60% off once or twice a year)









Rayzoon - Makers of Virtual Drummer Jamstix


Jamstix is a plugin instrument for DAWs to quickly create realistic drum tracks.



www.rayzoon.com


----------



## Arabinowitz (May 26, 2022)

Satorious said:


> Did you really put 'meh' for Scaler 2? I personally think this is an excellent tool - versatile and goes pretty deep if you put in some time in at the start. Had some lovely results when looking for something a little different.


You’re right - that’s not entirely fair. it actually is a good tool, but when it comes to iterating, it gets a bit more involved than I want to be.


----------



## Zanshin (May 26, 2022)

Arabinowitz said:


> You’re right - that’s not entirely fair. it actually is a good tool, but when it comes to iterating, it gets a bit more involved than I want to be.


If Scaler is too involved, phrase libraries like the type Sonokinetic make might be the ticket for you. There is a sale at NI currently.


----------



## timprebble (May 26, 2022)

I'd add two other tools:

software: Cthulhu


https://xferrecords.com/products/cthulhu



hardware: Kordbot





KordBot – ISLA Instruments







www.islainstruments.com


----------



## gsilbers (May 26, 2022)

Can someone link a video or info on how you guys are using these?

I see them all the time but coudnt figure out how to use them. Not technically but more of the philosophy on these products. Is it for inspiration? to use an a clsssical piece ? run it thorugh a piano sample library several times and upload to spotify 40 "relaxing piano" tracks?


----------



## szczaw (May 26, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> Can someone link a video or info on how you guys are using these?
> 
> I see them all the time but coudnt figure out how to use them. Not technically but more of the philosophy on these products. Is it for inspiration? to use an a clsssical piece ? run it thorugh a piano sample library several times and upload to spotify 40 "relaxing piano" tracks?


I use probabilities and stochastics to get things going. I react to and reshape something generated from a library of phrases and chords. Why ? I find it interesting and I'm not a musician, have no interest in being one. Also, I see no need to study and memorize something that I can just code in, and forget about.


----------



## dunamisstudio (May 26, 2022)

I just the one inside Cubase and Scaler 2. I just need a spark of inspiration, not something that completely writes it for me.


----------



## flampton (May 26, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> Can someone link a video or info on how you guys are using these?
> 
> I see them all the time but coudnt figure out how to use them. Not technically but more of the philosophy on these products. Is it for inspiration? to use an a clsssical piece ? run it thorugh a piano sample library several times and upload to spotify 40 "relaxing piano" tracks?


So I use Audiomodern Riffer for quick inspiration. In essence I can select a scale, note length, how often the root should appear, and a ton of other parameters and then just hit that randomize key. And in a matter of minutes I can ‘audition’ hundreds of variations based on my choices. Once I f hear something in the ballpark I will move the midi to the piano roll and adjust the feeling until it is mine. 

Not sure if this is rationalizing but I feel this is like having a performer I can boss around. Try this! No not like that, next! Okay wait that’s good, let’s go with that.


----------



## Arabinowitz (May 28, 2022)

I tend to create more orchestral sounding/cinematic trailer stuff. So I’m looking for tools that can help with that. A lot of what I’ve found has been geared towards electronic music. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## sundrowned (May 28, 2022)

Arabinowitz said:


> I tend to create more orchestral sounding/cinematic trailer stuff. So I’m looking for tools that can help with that. A lot of what I’ve found has been geared towards electronic music.
> 
> Any suggestions?


The various orchestrators? Opus, sonuscore etc.

Personally I quite like layering sounds or sequences quickly and fairly randomly to get inspiration. Unify is great for that. But also Omnisphere. And tbh just layering in a daw. Studio One has a good built in multi instrument tool where you can quickly throw in a bunch of different VIs.


----------



## Zanshin (May 28, 2022)

Arabinowitz said:


> I tend to create more orchestral sounding/cinematic trailer stuff. So I’m looking for tools that can help with that. A lot of what I’ve found has been geared towards electronic music.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Sonokinetic Largo, Maximo, etc.

They have drag n drop midi.


----------



## NuNativs (May 28, 2022)

And now for something completely different:
OpusModus


----------



## Arabinowitz (May 28, 2022)

NuNativs said:


> And now for something completely different:
> OpusModus


Looks cool, but I work on a windows machine most of the time.

Do you like it? Has it helped you a lot?


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (May 28, 2022)

For song writing/chord progressions, W.A. Production has Chords(now Chords Pro). Seems to be nice and simple tool to use. https://www.pluginboutique.com/meta_products/8858


----------



## NuNativs (May 28, 2022)

Arabinowitz said:


> Looks cool, but I work on a windows machine most of the time.
> 
> Do you like it? Has it helped you a lot?


It's an acquired taste. I honestly haven't done much with it. I can see the potential for sure. I've played with these types of programs for a while like with Symbolic Composer, Common Music also written in Lisp.

Right now, I seem to get along with Rapid Composer for CAC writing (Computer Aided Composition), but I waffle back and forth between trying to upgrade my keyboard skills in the hopes of being able to compose faster and more accurately, and just settling in to being a writer using whatever tools help automate.


----------



## NekujaK (May 29, 2022)

This thing looks like a fun music generator, and it's very reasonably priced. The sounds aren't great, but as with most tools like this, it looks like the MIDI can be used to drive your own instruments.









1BITDRAGON by 1BITDRAGON


"Anyone can make music"




1bitdragon.itch.io


----------



## Arabinowitz (May 29, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> This thing looks like a fun music generator, and it's very reasonably priced. The sounds aren't great, but as with most tools like this, it looks like the MIDI can be used to drive your own instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fun!


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 30, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> This thing looks like a fun music generator, and it's very reasonably priced. The sounds aren't great, but as with most tools like this, it looks like the MIDI can be used to drive your own instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is some interesting stuff in the gamer scene. I personally like Wavebots and Mugen too. These three seemed to be in kind of ongoing devellopment, sadly lots of other very interesting ideas there end up as ideas with no further devellopment (think the next game is waiting ) but these three seem really comparable to music software develloped focused on music creation.


----------



## damcry (Jul 3, 2022)

I recently bought this one (UChord) . Find it interesting.






Ultimate Chord Engine :: Ultimate Midi Plugin


UChord(Ultimate Chord Engine) is a vst for chord progression based on chord table and rhythm editor.




www.ultimatemidiplugin.com


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jul 3, 2022)

damcry said:


> I recently bought this one (UChord) . Find it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked pretty basic to me but they constantly update it so i guess we'll see...


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 3, 2022)

I use to play around with JJazzLab and its easier-to-use cousin, ChordPulse. I never took them seriously, though. Maybe I'll revisit them again someday.


----------



## GtrString (Jul 3, 2022)

Don't forget Hip Hop Creator
Ur DAW should also have some tools built in, arpeggiators, chord manglers, ect..


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 3, 2022)

I don't consider any of these "cheating" in any way, shape, or form. They're productivity enhancers!

Plugins from Feel Your Sound like Chordpotion
I feel Shaperbox 2 fits into this category, sort of
As does Mastering the Mix products
Gullfoss and Ozone?

And, absolutely, if you haven't explored the options on iOS, then you're missing out

Suggester
Quantichord
Navichord
Tonality
TONALY
etc


----------

